
Ask HN: Is Reddit Blocking Tor? - 090987867
From this morning I&#x27;m unable to open Reddit.com through Tor 8.5.3 (based on Mozilla Firefox 60.7.0esr) (64-bit) is anyone else experiencing this?
======
Fantasync
Yes, they blacklisted all exit nodes...

[https://old.reddit.com](https://old.reddit.com) does not block Tor users
(yet).

